# DBII reboot



## DBII (Nov 30, 2014)

Warning, I am back. Here is the update. I lost the terrible job at I had when the office was closed and moved 2 hours away. They did not give me anything because I had the option to move and keep my job. I married my#1 lady the next day and moved to Silsbee TX, 114 miles from Houston. I should return to the Houston area in the Spring. The last real model shop in Houston closed two weeks befor I lost my job. I got a great price on a couple of books and 4 models. Azur model of a Maryland and Baltamore, Southerland Mk I and a Stearman. 

I visited the Lexington earlier in the month. 

My father told me at the end of last year he had attended his last airshow. We had gone to every Houston airshow since the early 1970s. I could not bring myself to go without him this year. 

My step mother's father past away in June. He was an Army vet of WWII. He fought in the Phillipines, Okiniwa, and I think the Salomon Islands. Two silver stars and a team leader on a 30 cal mg. He was a special guy that I wish I knew better. 

I have missed the website and now I off the find get lucky.

DBII


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome back. Jan ate all your chocolates or maybe it was me, too hard to tell at this time.

Geo


----------



## DBII (Nov 30, 2014)

I will share, next month is christmas cookies, with wild turkey.

DBII

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice to see you back Mate. My best.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice to see you back DB!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2014)

Great to see you back DB, and congrats on the marriage. Hope things improve for you rapidly.


----------



## DBII (Nov 30, 2014)

I even have a stash now. My father keeps giving me models that i do not have time to make. I am 6 behind and two to finish. If I ever find the box with the camera, I could post some of my build. 

DBII


----------



## at6 (Nov 30, 2014)

DBII said:


> Warning, I am back. Here is the update. I lost the terrible job at I had when the office was closed and moved 2 hours away. They did not give me anything because I had the option to move and keep my job. I married my#1 lady the next day and moved to Silsbee TX, 114 miles from Houston. I should return to the Houston area in the Spring. The last real model shop in Houston closed two weeks befor I lost my job. I got a great price on a couple of books and 4 models. Azur model of a Maryland and Baltamore, Southerland Mk I and a Stearman.
> Welcome back. Just don't pee your pants while reading "Get Lucky". I almost did.
> 
> I visited the Lexington earlier in the month.
> ...


Welcome back. Just don't pee your pants while reading "Get Lucky". I almost did.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2014)

WELCOME BACK!!!!! And congrats on the marriage. I have no gift to give, tra-la-la-laa, so here is a smile.......

.


----------



## DBII (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you, now I feel at home. 

DBII


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice to have you back David. Some have come and gone but many of the old crack heads are still here.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome back to the nut house, but you will have to wait to get your room back because I knocked down the dividing wall to make me a larger cell. Maybe you can bunk with Njaco for a while. 

Silsby, Texas. Home town of Mark Henry, Olympic weight lifter and WWE wrestler.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 1, 2014)

G'day buddy!


----------



## DBII (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok but I get to keep the hot tub. 

DBII


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2014)

Great to see you again!!!!!! (If you need help with the Wild Turkey, please keep me in mind)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2014)

WELCOME BACK DAVID!!!! Crack heads huh? I always thought it was Cracked Heads around here. And with Dave on the Wild Turkey.


----------



## DBII (Dec 2, 2014)

A good friend and former spook, presented my wife a freaking huge Japanesse knife and me 1.75 liters of Gentleman Jack D. Guess what we have for the christmas party? Jack for everyone....

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome back mate and congratulations!


----------



## DBII (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks. I thought of the site whenever I saw 13. 

DBII


----------

